# Guten / Brew Monk



## wide eyed and legless (1/2/18)

Keg King trialing a new single vessel under the monica of Brew Monk exactly the same as the one we know as Guten!


----------



## malt and barley blues (1/2/18)

Hope Keg King go ahead with it, it will kick some Grainfather arse.


----------



## 620rossco (2/2/18)

Dunno about you lads, but mine's been great.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/2/18)

They seemed very impressed, the only concern they had will home brewers want the 50 litre because they thought it may be a bit heavy to lift out the grain.


----------



## TheSumOfAllBeers (2/2/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> They seemed very impressed, the only concern they had will home brewers want the 50 litre because they thought it may be a bit heavy to lift out the grain.









18kg (dry) grist being pulled from a 100L kettle. If I thought to use my other biners I could have set up some mechanical advantage and made my life a lot easier.

They have to have a lot more faith in their 50L customers.

[emoji121]️that beer is getting supped now and it's great. Export Porter - uncompromising and balanced.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/2/18)

Yes that's what I thought plenty of brewers have a 50 litre systems hope they bring in both, have you got the 50 litre Ace, Klarstein and whato ther names they call it overthere.


----------



## Jonez121289 (2/2/18)

Would this be available for 10AMP plug customers as well?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/18)

As the 30 litre, see my other reply.


----------



## dibbz (3/2/18)

It'd be interesting to see if anyone will be able to import them with Aus certification after this.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/2/18)

dibbz said:


> It'd be interesting to see if anyone will be able to import them with Aus certification after this.


Keep an eye on KegKing, but don't be looking for the Brew Monk monica.


----------



## 2095brewer (6/8/18)

I use the 50L. I bought a pulley to lift the grain basket out, but found that it was more beneficial to sparge into a 50L keg instead, lift the lighter grain basket out by hand, pump back in for the boil. Kills two birds with one stone.


----------



## Crimson-Brewer (12/8/18)

My only concern is the warranty aspect and the fact that they have no control on manufacturing. Literally an off the shelf product From Alibaba. 
Can they guarantee warranty in a timely fashion?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/8/18)

Not really a question for me more a question to KegKing. Logically I would say that whoever has taken over the helm at KK is a pretty astute businessman, he needed a single vessel brewery and being the astute businessman that he is would have looked around the traps and came across the Guten thread on here. Plenty of us bought direct to get quality at a reasonable price, after further investigation he would have found that over 180,000 has been sold in Eastern and Western Europe alone and on top of that has good reviews! So what we have now is KK taking delivery of 30 and 50 litre units hopefully this week. what do you get for $380 and $740, units that have a mirror finish, step programs, variable wattage (important) and if it is the current model a hop timer (novelty) and a recipe memory database.
And a one year warranty. ( always better to buy something which is proven)

Now on the other hand another importer can go and copy the feature of the camlock and the tap of the Guten, do a programmable step mash, not worry about a variable wattage, or recipe memory, put in a false bottom as security to protect anything going into the cheap pump, get it made up and sell it to the punters dearer than the Guten.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/8/18)

Jonez121289 said:


> Would this be available for 10AMP plug customers as well?


From what I have read on other sites the 50 litre Guten can get a rolling boil at 2200 W so a 10 amp will be OK, though I would wait until I have tried it.


----------



## lost at sea (13/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Not really a question for me more a question to KegKing. Logically I would say that whoever has taken over the helm at KK is a pretty astute businessman, he needed a single vessel brewery and being the astute businessman that he is would have looked around the traps and came across the Guten thread on here. Plenty of us bought direct to get quality at a reasonable price, after further investigation he would have found that over 180,000 has been sold in Eastern and Western Europe alone and on top of that has good reviews! So what we have now is KK taking delivery of 30 and 50 litre units hopefully this week. what do you get for $380 and $740, units that have a mirror finish, step programs, variable wattage (important) and if it is the current model a hop timer (novelty) and a recipe memory database.
> And a one year warranty. ( always better to buy something which is proven)
> 
> Now on the other hand another importer can go and copy the feature of the camlock and the tap of the Guten, do a programmable step mash, not worry about a variable wattage, or recipe memory, put in a false bottom as security to protect anything going into the cheap pump, get it made up and sell it to the punters dearer than the Guten.



your handle should be 'one eyed and legless'


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/8/18)

lost at sea said:


> your handle should be 'one eyed and legless'


Some just can't handle the truth.


----------



## Beir Hearder (14/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Some just can't handle the truth.


Scarce commodity for some people.


----------



## mashmaniac (14/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Not really a question for me more a question to KegKing. Logically I would say that whoever has taken over the helm at KK is a pretty astute businessman, he needed a single vessel brewery and being the astute businessman that he is would have looked around the traps and came across the Guten thread on here. Plenty of us bought direct to get quality at a reasonable price, after further investigation he would have found that over 180,000 has been sold in Eastern and Western Europe alone and on top of that has good reviews! So what we have now is KK taking delivery of 30 and 50 litre units hopefully this week. what do you get for $380 and $740, units that have a mirror finish, step programs, variable wattage (important) and if it is the current model a hop timer (novelty) and a recipe memory database.
> And a one year warranty. ( always better to buy something which is proven)
> 
> Now on the other hand another importer can go and copy the feature of the camlock and the tap of the Guten, do a programmable step mash, not worry about a variable wattage, or recipe memory, put in a false bottom as security to protect anything going into the cheap pump, get it made up and sell it to the punters dearer than the Guten.


Your right designing something actually take skill and knowledge ... and we know you don't have that.
Sure a D9 would have a hard time laying it on as thick as you. 

But who would want the job, a BH5 suit couldn't keep the stench of that out.


----------



## Beir Hearder (15/8/18)

Looks like your skill and knowledge is all about personal attack and if there is any stench then it comes from „the big fish“ rotting from the head down more likely. Ever thought about getting back to a real discussion about the merits of products?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/8/18)

malt and barley blues said:


> Hope Keg King go ahead with it, it will kick some Grainfather arse.



Well kicking arse performance wise would be difficult, yes they will do the same job with the same outcome, they are stablemates after all. Both have that same powerhouse of a pump, the only difference is in the price, excellent marketing by imake (now Bevie) have seen huge sales of the Grainfather throughout the world so good on them for that. And to show I am not 'one eyed' I also have the Braumeister (since 2009) and if I had to get rid of one of my units it would be the Guten, good unit as it is, the quality of the build is there to see in the price of the BM.


----------



## goatchop41 (15/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Not really a question for me more a question to KegKing. Logically I would say that whoever has taken over the helm at KK is a pretty astute businessman, he needed a single vessel brewery and being the astute businessman that he is would have looked around the traps and came across the Guten thread on here. Plenty of us bought direct to get quality at a reasonable price, after further investigation he would have found that over 180,000 has been sold in Eastern and Western Europe alone and on top of that has good reviews! So what we have now is KK taking delivery of 30 and 50 litre units hopefully this week. what do you get for $380 and $740, units that have a mirror finish, step programs, variable wattage (important) and if it is the current model a hop timer (novelty) and a recipe memory database.
> And a one year warranty. ( always better to buy something which is proven)
> 
> Now on the other hand another importer can go and copy the feature of the camlock and the tap of the Guten, do a programmable step mash, not worry about a variable wattage, or recipe memory, put in a false bottom as security to protect anything going into the cheap pump, get it made up and sell it to the punters dearer than the Guten.



Do you work for, or have a personal relationship with someone high up in KegKing mate? This post and many others about KK over the last few months do hint strongly at it. It makes it appear that you are certainly tied to them in some way, outside of the normal consumer-business relationship


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/8/18)

goatchop41 said:


> Do you work for, or have a personal relationship with someone high up in KegKing mate? This post and many others about KK over the last few months do hint strongly at it. It makes it appear that you are certainly tied to them in some way, outside of the normal consumer-business relationship


Well if I was connected to KegKing I would have answered in the quote you put up as KegKing, also why would I have been organising a bulk buy for the Guten? Why have I organised a bulk buy for the PRV's? And if I went into a business it wouldn't be a business with a limited customer base, it would be in a much broader customer base selling to a much wider audience.

I do think Keg King got the shitty end of the stick when all the staff left them in the lurch, but to their credit they didn't roll over and die, they are fighting back,which is what I like to see in not only people but businesses which have been left with their backs against the wall. I don't know what is going on behind the scenes but I like what I have seen with the way they have emerged with new product since Christmas. And if you checked the earlier posts it was I which was ridiculing them about the flippers and spear guns.

As for me I am presently just a humble gardener setting up raised vegetable beds and hydroponic systems, with as much work as I need.
So lets try and keep things on topic.


----------



## EmptyB (15/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I am presently just a humble gardener


You are presently a humble pain in the arse mate


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/8/18)

EmptyB said:


> You are presently a humble pain in the arse mate


You can hit the ignore button if you get upset so easily.


----------



## EmptyB (15/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> You can hit the ignore button if you get upset so easily.


I feel this forum would benefit from an "opt-in" system actually. Just for your posts.


----------



## Beir Hearder (15/8/18)

EmptyB said:


> You are presently a humble pain in the arse mate


Maybe more like a thorn in the side of some who cast aspersions rather than staying on topic and responding without foul language.


----------



## EmptyB (15/8/18)

Beir Hearder said:


> Maybe more like a thorn in the side of some who cast aspersions rather than staying on topic and responding without foul language.


If you consider the word "arse" on an *adult brewing forum* as inappropriate, consider not turning on your TV or going outside either, the real world sounds a bit harsh too.

As for "staying on topic" - it seems members couldn't praise other retailers in their own threads without being attacked with unjustified accusations by our friend WEAL here so it seems only fair to return the favour.
WEAL is extremely biased. And he is a pain in the arse. You are as well it seems.

</rant>


----------



## Beir Hearder (15/8/18)

EmptyB said:


> If you consider the word "arse" on an *adult brewing forum* as inappropriate, consider not turning on your TV or going outside either, the real world sounds a bit harsh too.
> 
> As for "staying on topic" - it seems members couldn't praise other retailers in their own threads without being attacked with unjustified accusations by our friend WEAL here so it seems only fair to return the favour.
> WEAL is extremely biased. And he is a pain in the arse. You are as well it seems.
> ...


These things tend to be used by those who have nothing to contribute and has nothing to do with what’s appropriate. Reckon WEAL must be on to a raw nerve and the reaction is so predictable.


----------



## goatchop41 (15/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> So lets try and keep things on topic.



I was merely making an observation and wanting to understand your motives. I thought it best to clarify your position and whether you were affiliated with them, as it may affect how others view your comments. I certainly did not intend it to be a personal attack, nor was it worded as such.

We can all stop getting grumpy at each other over nothing now

EDIT: for spelling


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/8/18)

I didn't take it as a personal attack but I could see your point of view, so an explanation was given.


----------



## mashmaniac (15/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I didn't take it as a personal attack but I could see your point of view, so an explanation was given.


So what your saying is you have resorted to personally attacking me, insinuating I am some how affiliated with Keg Land; wait how many times now? Grow a fucken set mate. Put up or shut the **** up!
You have stated so many times what is going on with this split, KL stealing, Staff walking out, Khee/KL interfering with their requisition of stock, the whole law suit bullshit.

Ya think those on the ground know/knew more than you?
Ya think loyalty is a thing? And easily bought or earned?
I've seen entire hotel chains taken over in 24hrs without the bullshit that's taken place here, and on the ground staff would be the last to get rid of but yet they left, wonder WHY?
Those on the lowest wages still have to pay their bills, what was SO wrong at Keg King that they left?

And yep I'll keep going you, while eva you keep being so one eyed.
Note Your 2 BB threads have remained drama free.
Pity you don't show the same sort of respect to others on this forum.

End of the day Keg king won't even cough to support this forum so they could have their own retailers thread, why do they need it when they have a stooge like you.


----------



## Beir Hearder (15/8/18)

Reckon you could just ask Keg King and they might enlighten you but that would need a set I guess so you rather attack here where its pretty bloody obvious Keg King is not allowed to participate. If they were then they would have been here a long time ago so all your bile makes no sense.


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/8/18)

Beir Hearder said:


> Reckon you could just ask Keg King and they might enlighten you but that would need a set I guess so you rather attack here where its pretty bloody obvious Keg King is not allowed to participate. If they were then they would have been here a long time ago so all your bile makes no sense.



You know quite a bit and are quite confident despite only being on here for a couple of months. Makes me wonder if you were/someone else. 

I have no horse in this race, just find all this fun to read


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/8/18)

Nullnvoid said:


> Makes me wonder if you were/someone else.
> 
> I have no horse in this race, just find all this fun to read



Ducatiboy stu?


----------



## Quokka42 (17/8/18)

I'm not interested in taking sides, but KK recently advertised a very attractive offer for the "guten" system - hard to match even with a bulk buy from Alibaba.
I'm not a great gardener - chillies, herbs and recently hops - but I do have a pretty good understanding of running a business. Something I think a few here don't understand...


----------



## EmptyB (17/8/18)

Quokka42 said:


> I'm not interested in taking sides, but KK recently advertised a very attractive offer for the "guten" system - hard to match even with a bulk buy from Alibaba.
> I'm not a great gardener - chillies, herbs and recently hops - but I do have a pretty good understanding of running a business. Something I think a few here don't understand...


I'm interested to see this Guten offer from Keg-King, I'm guessing it's not public since Google doesn't show much. So how did you come to see this offer and what's it all about?


----------



## daveHQ (18/8/18)

EmptyB said:


> I'm interested to see this Guten offer from Keg-King, I'm guessing it's not public since Google doesn't show much. So how did you come to see this offer and what's it all about?



They have advertised the Guten pre order on there Facebook page


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/8/18)

Yep $380 and $740 for the 30 and 50 litre respectively nothing out of China can beat that at the moment.


----------

